# Colored glock



## Cracker (May 15, 2012)

Do they sell them factory made in green or digital camo or is that a after market thing?


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Glock offered OD models but I dont think they do any more and the ones one the second hand market are pretty high. Otherwise its an aftermarket thing.


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

I saw some g 21s not long ago in dark earth color phase,but i think the OD green is done.


----------



## Cracker (May 15, 2012)

Thanks fellows, I'm thinking on getting one and I think the colored ones look sharp. Might try Baywatch if I get one.


----------



## FISHBOXFULL (May 9, 2008)

check out Tim at Baywatch, he does the dip... everyone speaks highly of his work. get the pattern you want I think he has digital and regular patterns and I think he was setting up for the real tree patterns


----------



## floorguy (Jul 22, 2011)

Tim is doing my glock in desert tan cant wait


----------



## Cracker (May 15, 2012)

Floorguy,post a pic when you get it back if you don't mind.


----------



## floorguy (Jul 22, 2011)

Cracker said:


> Floorguy,post a pic when you get it back if you don't mind.


I will tim is a nice guy and really takes pride in his work good prices should get back this week


----------



## jpwalnuthill (Feb 12, 2010)

This is one Tim done for me several months ago. Have shot several hundred rounds thru any no issues.


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

Cracker, if you got kids haning around the house, see if they will do it for you, see what kind of talent they have :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :whistling::whistling:


----------



## Cracker (May 15, 2012)

bobinbusan said:


> Cracker, if you got kids haning around the house, see if they will do it for you, see what kind of talent they have :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :whistling::whistling:


 No kids but if u got a extra one laying around id like to see what talents I have.:thumbup:


----------



## Cracker (May 15, 2012)

JP, that thing looks good. I'll for sure be getting with him when I get one.


----------

